# [GELÖST] PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53



## Sn0w1 (27. Mai 2012)

*[GELÖST] PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53*

Hi zusammen, nach ner guten Stunde php rumprobieren wollte hab ich nun folgendes raus:

1. Teil (nur die Hälfte des divs, die andere Hälfte ist uninteressant) :


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" summary="">
        <form method="post" action="bewerbung.php">
        <tr>
        <td>Vorname:</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="vorname" /></td>
        </tr>
        <br />
        <tr>
        <td>Nachname:</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="nachname" /></td>
        </tr>
        <br />
        <tr>
        <td>E-Mail Adresse:</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="mail" /></td>
        </tr>
        <br />
        <tr>
        <td>Alter:</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="alter" /></td>
        </tr>
        <br />
        <tr>
        <td>Wie lange spielst du schon?</td>
        <td><input type="text" name="erfahrung" /></td>
        </tr>
        <br />
        <tr>
        <td>Welche Spiele willst du Spielen?:</td>
        <td>
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="wow_offi"> World of Warcraft: Cataclysm [Blizzard Server]<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="wow_privat"> World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King [Private Server]<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="lol"> League of Legends<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="minecraft"> Minecraft<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="mw3"> Call of Duty 8: Modern Warfare 3<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="crysis2"> Crysis 2<br />
        <input type="checkbox" name="game" value="diablo3"> Diablo 3<br />
        </td>
        </tr>
        </table>
        <br /><br />
        Nachricht: <br /><textarea style="width:500px;height:400px;" name="nachricht"></textarea><br />
        <input type="submit" value="Senden" /><input type="reset" value="Abbrechen">
        </center>
        </div>
```
Der dazugehörige php code sieht nun so aus:


```
<?php
        if($_POST['vorname']!="" and $_POST['nachname']!="" and $_POST['mail']!="" and $_POST['alter']!="" and $_POST['erfahrung']!="" and $_POST['game']!="" and $_POST['nachricht']!="") {
        $empf = "??.??@gmx.de";
        $betreff = "Bewerbung von ";
        $betreff .= $_POST['vorname'];
        $betreff .= " ";
        $betreff .= $_POST['nachname'];
        $from = "From: ";
        $from .= $_POST['vorname'];
        $from .= " ";
        $from .= $_POST['nachname'];
        $from .= " <";
        $from .= $_POST["mail"];
        $from .= ">\n";
        $from .= "Reply-To: ";
        $from .= $_POST['mail'];
        $from .= "\n";
        $from .= "Content-Type: text/html\n";
        $text = "Alter: "
        $text .= $_POST['alter'];
        $text .= "\n";
        $text .= "Erfahrung: "
        $text .= $_POST['erfahrung'];
        $text .= "\n";
        $text .= "Spiele: "
        $text .= $_POST['game'];
        $text .= "\n";
        $text .= "\n";
        $text .= "Bewerbungstext: "
        $text .= $_POST['nachricht'];
        mail($empf, $betreff, $text, $from);
        echo "Danke für deine Anfrage, wir beantworten Anfragen in der Regel innerhalb von 24 Stunden per E-Mail. Für schnelleren Support bitte ingame melden!";
        } else {
        echo "Bitte alle Felder ausfüllen!";
        }
        ?>
```
Nun also folgende Probleme. Nachdem ich nun in der Variable $text immer wieder die tollen Absätze reingekloppt habe bekomm ich folgende Meldung:
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53
Die Line 53 wäre in diesem Falle die zweite Reihe die mit $text eröffnet wird. Hierbei ist es egal was danach folgt, es wird immer wieder diese Zeile angemarkert.

Ohne die absätze gings vorher, da hat er aber dann z.b. folgendes ausgegeben als email:

16 4 Jahre diablo 3 test

Womit wir auch gleich beim Nächsten Problem landen. Er übernimmt nur die zuletzt angeklickte Checkbox in die Ausgabe, soll aber alle, möglichst auch mit Absätzen getrennt ausgeben. So what to do, ich bin mit meinem neulings php hier am ende..


----------



## Chrissyx (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53*

Da fehlen mehrere Semikolons. 

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen: Ich würde das form-Element außerhalb der Tabelle notieren. Innerhalb der Tabelle sind br-Tags nicht erlaubt, d.h. Du solltest CSS verwenden um Abstände einzubauen. Ein paar input-Elemente sind nicht XML-konform als inhaltsleer mit /> am Ende notiert. In PHP kannst Du Variablen mittels empty() auf leeren Inhalt überprüfen. Da Du XHTML verwendest, lass dein fertiges Dokument im W3C-Validator auf Wohlgeformtheit überprüfen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53*

Okey.. durchzechte Nacht.. Naja eig nur vorm PC, von daher langsam. Stimmt da feheln Semikolons.. Mal sehen obs davon weg geht. Die Sache mit dem PHP, das er alle angeklcikcten Checkboxen übernimmt versteh ich trotzdem nicht  Kannst mir dazu genaueres sagen? Er soll halt jede Checkbox die man als User anklickt mit in die Ausgabe übernehmen ( diese zeile hier: 
	
	



```
mail($empf, $betreff, $text, $from);
```
 ) Dabei muss aber mindestens eine Cehckbox angeklickt sein, welche ist egal, mehrer geht natürlich auch.. Nur wie gesagt.. Soll alles mit in die Ausgabe..

Naja und was den Rest angeht.. sollte ich mich sicherlich mal ransetzen, aber im Moment bin ich ehrlich ich bin frohw enns auch nur ansatzweise funktioniert.. 

So gute Nacht und Greetz

Sn0w1


----------



## Chrissyx (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53*

Ändere mal bei allen Checkboxen name="game" in name="game[]" - dann kommt das bei PHP auch als Array an und Du kannst für jeden Eintrag auswerten, ob er angehakt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Sn0w1 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: PHP Problem: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in bewerbung.php on line 53*

Danek hat funktioniert ^^


----------

